

Show HN: Tiny.Cat - URL shortener that makes it obvious who created it. - ayu
http://tiny.cat

======
ayu
The need for this came about because I've started to distrust bit.ly links on
Twitter. What if you could see one and instantly know the original owner, so
you wouldn't be afraid of hitting malware? Tiny.cat still lets you shorten
anonymously, however the real benefit is after you register your
tiny.cat/username.

Anonymous links: <http://tiny.cat/to/anonymous_link>

Registered links: <http://tiny.cat/ayumi/link_text_here>

